
Ask HN: How to find someone in the bay area who want to learn chinese online? - sammyjiang
Hi, i am doing a startup of teaching Chinese online, now i want to recruit someone in the bay area who want to learn Chinese, can you recommend some ways to find them. Thanks.
======
kotrunga
I don't live in the bay area, but...

\- You are doing a startup where you teach Chinese online?

\- Do you have a website?

